# True pinnacle experiences



## cokezero (Aug 21, 2012)

I want to start out by saying I am in no way trying to dis pinnacle with this thread. I just would like to hear some real experiences. Truthful ones.

If you have ran a cycle from pinnacle in the last 6 to 8 months (atleast 12 weeks worth) would you share your experiences and or results.

I know many of yall have read my thread on " steroids must not work for me anymore" and I am starting to lean a little more towards under dosed gear. This is why. There is another guy in the gym that I train with who is running the exact same cycle with the same dosages (test c 625mgs, deca 400mgs) We have completely different diets and lifestyles. The one thing we do have in common is at week 10 we have 0 gains or changes.

Again, Please don't think I am bashing pinnacle. I could be completely wrong. I can only get tested at labcorp because of where we live and so the test results only go up to 1500. I could get that high off of Uncle z's underdosed gear. So I don't have a way of knowing where I really am. I have lost another 2lbs over the last week. That brings me to 12lbs total lost during weeks 9 and 10. I have gotten off my 3J diet and started to eat everything I can get my hands on.

Just looking to see if anyone can share there real experiences with us.

Thanks
coke


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 21, 2012)

Nothing wrong with getting more experiences, although I have never heard anyone mention gear being underdosed, only overdosed.

Personally, I have bee using about 50mg, 2 times a week for about 12 weeks (I believe) of Pinn Test E and have not lost any muscle after my cycle of Script and PEA gear. I have not gotten a blood test but would guess I am still around 900 or so. I feel great. I will get bloods soon. That is how you'd need to test the gear, drop down to 100 or 200mg ew then get tested after a few weeks.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 21, 2012)

You lost 12lbs during week 9 and 10?!? If that is muscle I'd go to the doctor maybe you have a tape worm or some shit..


oh ya sorry.. I have never ran pinn gear


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 21, 2012)

im up almost 20 pounds in 8 weeks brother coke..im loving the var and cyp


----------



## Zeek (Aug 21, 2012)

Go get blood work, pinn gear is overdosed not underdosed. to even hint that something could be underdosed without bloods is irresponsible. Everyone else gets killer gains but 1 guy does not?  i am going to leave this thread alone


----------



## beasto (Aug 21, 2012)

I just got done running their Var..and it's def g2g no problems at all with it!!! Plenty of promise from it along with INSANE PUMPS. I know their gear is g2g.


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 21, 2012)

Coke are you taking pictures along the way?
Your weight was going up while running 3J's right? Although you felt as if you were getting fat?
Are you doing any cardio?
What are your daily cals / macros now?
Stats.

I know all of this was touched on in the previous thread.
I just hate to see this disappointment brother. 
Maybe others may chime in again, or some of the brothers would post up their stats during their Pinn cycles and maybe their diet macro's just to compare and contrast.

At the end of the day my friend a calorie surplus will lead only to weight gain. Dirty. Fat. Clean. Lean.

I know your aware of the obvious maybe it is something being overlooked simply out of frustration. 

Hope you get right.


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok Coke. I'm going to give you my honest opinion. I am no dietician so take my words with a grain of salt. This is just my opinion and nothing more. I think you are spiking your insulin at the wrong times and too often. My diet is like this. My meal immediatly upon waking has high glycemic carbs, usually a bannana. My next 3 meals will be low glycemic, like sweet potatoes or brown rice. Then I lift. Immediatly afterwords I drink a weight gainer shake. Cytogainer to be exact-4 scoops. 45 mins to an hour later I eat a whole food meal consisting of high glycemic carbs. The rest of my food for the evening will be low glycemic. I eat 7-8 meals a day in this bulk. I have a feeling it is your diet bro. Eat clean mostly, lots of chicken, fish etc. and pick the times you eat what carbs. My body is actually recomping and this is a full on bulk. My muscle to fat ratio has gotten astoundingly better. I think you arent eating near enough and when you are eating you are keeping a steady stream of insulin flowing. And leave the peanut butter alone bro, unless its natural. But even then eat it sparingly imo.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 21, 2012)

The gave me a solid reference!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 21, 2012)

Paging Dr. Spongy!!...Dr. Spongy to the ER STAT!....  

(no, seriously - I agree with Cyborg, bet its your diet)


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 21, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Paging Dr. Spongy!!...Dr. Spongy to the ER STAT!....
> 
> (no, seriously - I agree with Cyborg, bet its your diet)



It's always diet!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 21, 2012)

my buddy is currently running pinns prop and var, he is a seasoned vet and he loves the shit. I ran the test e a few months back and was pleased


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

My past cycle was pinn dbol & test cyp.  I was very pleased with the results up 18 lbs and dropped 2% bf.


----------



## cokezero (Aug 21, 2012)

I am glad to hear about you guys who are gaining. That is what I wanted to hear.

As far as me not gaining because my diet is bad. I'm not going to be able to agree with ya. On a scale 1- 100 my diet has to be atleast an  80. I did hire a professional nutritionist. If I had gained a few pounds and was looking for more then ya I would say tweak the diet. But a good diet and no gains, I'm not buying it. I have ran several cycles in the past with 100% terrible diets and have swollen every time. The problem back then was I didn't know what pct was so you know the end results. I did however gain like crazy while on though. So now yall are saying I have good gear a pretty good diet and no gains. Doesn't make sense.

I'm not say pinn is bad gear. I helped a guy last night place an order with them and the night before I showed someone else how to do their first injection. All pinnacle. They did both ask why I wasn't gaining any weight. And I said I'm trying to figure that out now.

Keep telling my your stories. Feel free to say what you want about mine. I can put up anyone of yalls diets and workout programs and say its mine and there will be a few to bash it because they know it all. My diet is good, my training is good (i change it all up every 2 weeks), my sleep is 7-8 hours a night. I am always training people with great results. I'm 37 and started at 21. I did take 7 years off. so I am not new to the game. I am new to bunk results. If I was not running steroids right now I would not complain because I do look pretty freaking good. But I looked this way before I started the cycle.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ran there tren at start of cycle, great gains on a recomp.   I'm
Up 15lbs on week 20 now finishing.   And there speed and service was amazing.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 21, 2012)

1) The gear is NOT under dosed... unheard of with Pinn. You don't have to believe it but enough good reviews on them to know that only thing they are is possibly overdosed slightly.
2) ONLY variables here are your diet and training IMO... not much else to consider aside from your sleep patterns and proper injections. ONLY YOU know how well these two items are and we have to take your word. Be honest with yourself if you think you know a different eating or training patter that has worked better in the past? I always start to feel like I'm missing something or like something has changed every 4-6 weeks then i just mix it up and throw in some new workouts i haven't done in a while and i get sore as fuck and start growing again.
We have no way of knowing what your training is like or what works for you so this is up in the air... Pretty much the same for your diet bro. 

Hit it hard in all aspects for the next few weeks bro... eat an impacted ass-full of food... train like a mother fucker going to hell and sleep as much as possible... loose the AI. Report back to us one 2-3 weeks has passed and watch your progress.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 21, 2012)

Go get blood work done and settle this man, you need a test that registers the real amount of test and not just stops at 1500. I will admitt I was a bit annoyed with you when I read the thread but something is wrong and we need to fix it. I am sure it is no gear related bcause 1 guy out of 1000? this isn;t uncle z and on this board we do not remove negative feedback. JUust do the right thing and get tested and you will see. I apologize for being a littl harash with you in my post above you are a good guy and we need to help you.





cokezero said:


> I am glad to hear about you guys who are gaining. That is what I wanted to hear.
> 
> As far as me not gaining because my diet is bad. I'm not going to be able to agree with ya. On a scale 1- 100 my diet has to be atleast an  80. I did hire a professional nutritionist. If I had gained a few pounds and was looking for more then ya I would say tweak the diet. But a good diet and no gains, I'm not buying it. I have ran several cycles in the past with 100% terrible diets and have swollen every time. The problem back then was I didn't know what pct was so you know the end results. I did however gain like crazy while on though. So now yall are saying I have good gear a pretty good diet and no gains. Doesn't make sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 21, 2012)

I have used pinn's primo, mast and winny this current cycle...I think my avi speaks for it's self


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Im only 4 weeks into a a cycle with pinn's test (and cvl's masteron-e & anavar), and my weight is already up 6lbs - which is consistent with my previous cycling experience (back in the days of QV Test), so i would have to say the pinn's test is dosed right.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 21, 2012)

Ive used their Prop with Great results. Going to be running a few other goodies from them in about two weeks or so.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 21, 2012)

I have run most of their products and was only let down once! that was on Viagra they had a few months back before the new raws. I called them out on it and it was pulled off the shelf the same day. I know where they get their raws and the high quality of the raws they use.

 I was a regular paying client with pinn since they started out and to keep things honest between us I no longer pay for the gear I use from them. I am not a rep or some shill either. So why give zeek free gear? because i told them who to go to for perfect raws and what to say and spend to get them.

 I know these guys will scrap an entire kilo of raws if they are not perfect and there have been two close calls where the raw supplier and pinn almost went seperate ways over the smallest amount of off on testing but truth is they can't get better raws and I can't help them find better. basically a raw pack was off possibly by maybe a few percent on purity and the raw suplier was like that is still great and they said we paid for perfect!! we want perfect.

 not to knock any other UGL's cause there are a few other good ones but I know a bit about this company anbd they realize the way to the money is to give the best product, not underdosing by 20 cents worth of raw test


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 21, 2012)

I just wanted to say, even if you got tested and it only showed the limit of 1500 test, you should not be losing with that test level.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 21, 2012)

Diet 60% training 30% gear 10%

Too often people blame that 10%.


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

Coke I hope that you get this figured out.  I do completely trust what these guys are saying about Pinn.  I myself have used the gear & was not disappointed.  After all we are not talking about Uncle here.  I hope that you can find a lab that will test over the 1500 for your piece of mind on the gear end.  Also I agree what Rowdy said about testing at 1500.  You should still be making gains at that level.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 21, 2012)

EVERYONE STOP!

You guys are missing the point here. Even if his test levels were "only" at 1500 that's still likely twice what they would be all natty and at worst about half what they'd be at full bore. So, he still should be making very good gains. The fact that he is not making gains and actually losing weight that does not appear to be fat makes that point even stronger. 

If any of you guys were given gear that was 100% fake, but you believed it was real the whole 10-12 weeks, I guarantee you would still gain some muscle if your natty levels were decent. The fact that he is losing is alarming and nothing to be shy about. Fuck getting another test, go to your doctor as soon as you can. I don't want to say out loud what I think is going on because I'm not a doctor, but I don't have a very good feeling about this. Tell your doctor you have been eating more food but losing weight and you just don't feel right. If you have a decent doc they will know what tests to perform. Like I said, I'm not going to impart a speculation here, but I do think it may be a medical problem rather than diet or gear.

Edit: yes, I acknowledge that rowdybuns pointed out that he should still be making gains at 1500


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 21, 2012)

Get Some said:


> EVERYONE STOP!
> 
> You guys are missing the point here. Even if his test levels were "only" at 1500 that's still likely twice what they would be all natty and at worst about half what they'd be at full bore. So, he still should be making very good gains. The fact that he is not making gains and actually losing weight that does not appear to be fat makes that point even stronger.
> 
> ...



I'm quietly thinking the same thing and think he should stop the cycle now and get off any GH as well. If we are thinking the same thing that is.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree. I was hoping his diet or something was off.


----------



## HH (Aug 21, 2012)

I love me some pinn, never really had any complaints


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm with Rowdy and Get Some bro. Sounds like a medical condition that you need to get checked ASAP. Like was stated above, you'd still be making gains at over 1500. If your getting cals in, training and sleeping good, and your tests are over 1500, and you're dropping that much weight, PCT, and I'm not talking keep pinning 2 more weeks, I'm talking drop everything, EVERYTHING TODAY and run a proper pct. And call your doc TODAY and set up an appointment.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 21, 2012)

x3 or 4 not sure lol, ok please do what if being told toy you here and go get check. About Pinn`s gear don`t know how ppl can blame such a high quality UGL like Pinnacle went not even sure what is going on. 
We are all adults here so lets do things like that, next time please contact someone from the lab you buying your gear before come out to the open forum and talk about that "is maybe the gear" or not.
 Lets be real on this and if the gear is the problem and the lab don`t do nothing trying to figured out or give you some details about the same batch you got then do it this way.
 Not talking directly to the OP here but overall. Sometimes it takes to talk to the lab to get things fix or some good help (free gear!!)

I( personally hope you find out what is the problem brotha


----------



## DADAWG (Aug 21, 2012)

99% of the people on these overrate their diets , nothing personnal but your probablly one of those. if your values are at least higher than normal and your losing weight it PROBABLLY either not enough food intake or overtrained. my guess is you need more groceries.


----------



## cokezero (Aug 22, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Go get blood work done and settle this man, you need a test that registers the real amount of test and not just stops at 1500. I will admitt I was a bit annoyed with you when I read the thread but something is wrong and we need to fix it. I am sure it is no gear related bcause 1 guy out of 1000? this isn;t uncle z and on this board we do not remove negative feedback. JUust do the right thing and get tested and you will see. I apologize for being a littl harash with you in my post above you are a good guy and we need to help you.



Bro I want to start with you. I have not said that pinnacle is bad gear. I even said I feel like the gear is good! What I am saying is Im on steroids I'm eating the exact diet I posted earlier (so all can see the amount of food intake I am taking) and I'm losing weight. I'm not bashing anyone and not looking to get bashed. Im on this site because were are all after the same goals. To improve our physique. And I need some advice. All I'm saying is, has anyone experienced this and if so did you get it resolved. 

I asked 3J what my calorie intake was and he said between 4- 5000. That is way more than what I need to grow. remember I am only 5' 10" 180lbs.

Again I dont have access to another lab for bloodwork. the doctors here send us to labcorp too. I live way out in the country. so bloodwork is out of the question. 

Now: Getsome, you have me a little scared with your response. Would you mind elaborating a little on your thoughts? Nothing you will say will freak me out but I would like to know.

I will keep everyone posted on what happens.

AGAIN I AM NOT SAYING PINNACLE IS BAD GEAR! I THINK THERE GEAR IS GOOD! THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH ME!!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 22, 2012)

GS can speak for himself, but I was referring to various forms of cancer being able to make people lose weight drastically. Just to be safe see the doctor and explain a weight loss on a larger than normal diet.

GH and AAS can cause issues to grow larger faster. It could just be a innocuous illness to like was also said, but need to find out to be sure asap.


----------



## cokezero (Aug 22, 2012)

RowdyBrad said:


> GS can speak for himself, but I was referring to various forms of cancer being able to make people lose weight drastically. Just to be safe see the doctor and explain a weight loss on a larger than normal diet.
> 
> GH and AAS can cause issues to grow larger faster. It could just be a innocuous illness to like was also said, but need to find out to be sure asap.



Thank you. I will get it checked out.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 22, 2012)

i bet your fine bro, get off the diet, eat like a fucking pig and see how much muscle/weight you gain. I was eating clean once during a cycle and didnt get all that much.. I then took shit from the same exact lab and ate like a pig, i mean PIG, i ate chinese food and shit like that and gained a ton of muscle. 

The thing is, many people on this board are very REAL and tight. Also many people here support pinn only because the shit is good. When zeek says "get tested" he means "get tested", it will only prove or disprove that the product you have is good. I am as honest as they come and i will say truly i know a few men personally who are taking pinn and are very happy with the product.


----------



## cokezero (Aug 22, 2012)

Yaya said:


> i bet your fine bro, get off the diet, eat like a fucking pig and see how much muscle/weight you gain. I was eating clean once during a cycle and didnt get all that much.. I then took shit from the same exact lab and ate like a pig, i mean PIG, i ate chinese food and shit like that and gained a ton of muscle.
> 
> The thing is, many people on this board are very REAL and tight. Also many people here support pinn only because the shit is good. When zeek says "get tested" he means "get tested", it will only prove or disprove that the product you have is good. I am as honest as they come and i will say truly i know a few men personally who are taking pinn and are very happy with the product.



That is exactally what I am doing. I been eating clean for a year now and I have stopped growing so I have nothing else to loose so I am eating everything I can get my hands on.


----------



## grind4it (Aug 22, 2012)

IMO, more than likely you need to improve your diet. My suggestion is to hit up Spongy. He knows his shit. I did the 3J copy and paste diet and he tryed to fatten me up real good. I told spongy I wanted a recomp and that's exactly what I got.
I'm only up 3lbs but my waist is down 1.5" and all of my other measurments (upper arms, chest/back, thighs and calves) are up. The point I'm trying to make is when I did the diets on my own and with 3j for that matter I only had two speeds; Bulk and Cut.... This entire game really comes down to diet.

Now, in regards to PINN. Bro, thier gear is solid. I'm not going to get it to the entire is it over dosed or under dosed argument. I'm simply going to say this; I have, am and will continue to run thier gear. I have got solid results and am getting solid result now using the PINN gear. I've run thier test and var. hell I've even run thier Cialas and that shit gets my dick harder than Chineese arithmetic for three days straight....as good as, if. It better than the shit I get at CVS for $18 per pill. 

To sum things up: yes, I am currently getting excellent results running pinn gear. To many people are running it and getting results for the gear to be suspect.
IMO, the likely culprit for your lack of gains is your diet.


----------



## Rip (Aug 22, 2012)

If you're 5' 10"  and only 180lbs, maybe you should consider what these guys are suggesting. It doesn't matter what steroids you take, if you're not eating right. Are you taking in at least 1-2 grams of proteins per pound of body weight? Are you eating every 3 hours? 
If you are eating and training right, even if you weren't on steroids, you would likely be making gains. 
I'm 5'4 and way 186 pounds. I eat every 3 hours, or i take a shake with 50grams of protein, or a protein bar with 30 grams. I never let 3 hours go by without ingesting at least one of those mentioned. 
f you are eating this way and training right (using good form, frequency, intensity, not over training, etc), then you might need to have yourself examined, medically. 
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 22, 2012)

5'4", bet you're a beast.


----------



## SHRUGS (Aug 22, 2012)

Remember sometimes 3hrs is too late. I've learned that 2.5hrs eating 50-60grams of protein works best.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 22, 2012)

Damn this is some
Good reading


----------



## Rip (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah, Shrugs...especially the post workout meal, or if your last meal was a whey protein shake.


----------



## Rip (Aug 22, 2012)

Hahaha... I don't know. I'm not huge, but I'm not fat. According to BMI, I'm obese. LOL 





RowdyBrad said:


> 5'4", bet you're a beast.


----------



## DF (Aug 22, 2012)

Rip said:


> If you're 5' 10"  and only 180lbs, maybe you should consider what these guys are suggesting. It doesn't matter what steroids you take, if you're not eating right. Are you taking in at least 1-2 grams of proteins per pound of body weight? Are you eating every 3 hours?
> If you are eating and training right, even if you weren't on steroids, you would likely be making gains.
> I'm 5'4 and way 186 pounds. I eat every 3 hours, or i take a shake with 50grams of protein, or a protein bar with 30 grams. I never let 3 hours go by without ingesting at least one of those mentioned.
> f you are eating this way and training right (using good form, frequency, intensity, not over training, etc), then you might need to have yourself examined, medically.
> Good luck and keep us posted.



You must be a thick Mofo!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is mine, I am pretty thick too!!


----------



## DF (Aug 22, 2012)

Now that is fucking funny shit!


----------



## thades (Aug 22, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I have run most of their products and was only let down once! that was on Viagra they had a few months back before the new raws. I called them out on it and it was pulled off the shelf the same day. I know where they get their raws and the high quality of the raws they use.
> 
> I was a regular paying client with pinn since they started out and to keep things honest between us I no longer pay for the gear I use from them. I am not a rep or some shill either. So why give zeek free gear? because i told them who to go to for perfect raws and what to say and spend to get them.
> 
> ...



Hows the viagra with the new raws Zeek? Do the job?


----------



## Spongy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Coke, hope everything is alright brother.  It really does seem quite strange to me that you are not gaining but you are more than welcome to email me your diet and I'll take a look at it and let you know if that's the issue.  

Email me brother!


----------



## Rip (Aug 23, 2012)

Pretty funny, Brad! LOL


----------

